# Seeking musical advice and recommendations! (Waltzes, Baroque music etc...)



## Waltz (Dec 10, 2011)

Hello everyone,
This will be my first post. At first I did not like classical music at all, it seemed slow and boring to me. But then I discovered some pieces such as Vivaldi's Winter, Shostakovich's Waltz No 2 (my absolute favourite by the way) and a few others. Progressively I moved on to discover Opera and grew very fond of Caruso. I discovered more and more every day and while I very much enjoyed what I was listening too I found myself blaze. I could not find any music to rival Waltz No 2, indeed it is this music which I can only describe as... Imperial, Elegant, Fluid, Imposing, Graceful and Timeless which I truly love! And that's why I decided to join this forum, to discover new music, new composers to excite my senses once again!

I recently found myself in need of "Casual Listening/Dinner Music" and I was wondering whether anyone had any suggestions within my taste? I always like my music to feel elegant, joyful and imposing (powerful). And when it comes to waltzes well, I want to feel like I'm a young Prussian Prince in his Palace about to dance a waltz with a French Princess in a magnificent ballroom surrounded by hundreds of young officers with their wives and brides to be.  Perhaps someone could make some suggestions? It would be much appreciated, thanks for your time!

PS: Here some of my favourite pieces;


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Counterpoint.











No counterpoint




Now if you wanna be a quirky prince


----------

